# Mixing insecticides per the label directions



## MChang (Dec 9, 2020)

I have some Demon Max that I plan to use. The label says 0.1% emulsion. I read emulsion as concentration in water. I Contacted the manufacturer and they said to use 1/2 oz per gal.

OK, but it does not make sense to me. 128 oz to the gallon. 0.1% is either being expressed as 10% or 1/10th of 1%. Either way it does notwork on the math.

I know there is something simple I don't understand, but want it to make sense to me.

Thanks for any help.

Brian


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I would just follow what the manufacturer says, as far as trying to figure out just how the math works we would just be guessing, call back the mnufacturer and ask.


----------



## MChang (Dec 9, 2020)

Can't has to make sense to me. Brian


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Sidebar: you didn’t ask, but we use this premix and have been very happy with the results. Comes with a nice battery powered wand.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Look under Mix Rate -






Demon Max Insecticide | Cypermethrin Insecticide Concentrate | Solutions Pest & Lawn


Demon MAX Insecticide is a broad-spectrum insecticide concentrate containing Cypermethrin and delivers up to 3 months of pest control against common household insects.




www.solutionsstores.com


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@MChang I'd start by mixing as directed. Some chemicals are quite potent and get diluted a lot. Cypermethrin is a fast-acting neurotoxin, which is very effective in certain applications. How are you planning to use it.

Also, keep it off your cats, if you have any. Very very toxic to them. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cypermethrin


----------

